# Arm Rest Kit For 4210 - 4710



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of you who want to add a few creature comforts to your 4000 Ten Series machines here is a kit that lists for about $126.50. The part # is LVA12356. 










There is also an obsolete arm rest kit part # LVB25169. This kit was designed for 45/46/4700 & 5105/5205 tractors but will work on the 42/43/4400/10 tractor seats as well. They have the same seat part #. If you can find one of these kits at a dealer that may have old stock left over; you may be able to get a deal on it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I like the old style kit better. It looks alot stronger and more substantial.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I ordered my arm rest kit last week and it finally came in last Friday.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It was too muddy outside to cut wood so I installed the armrest kit today. 

First off, thanks to a friend for making the comment about the arm rest kit being mounted to low on the seat frame to be of use. I test fitted the kit before drilling any holes and he was INDEED Very correct. 

The instructions call for measuring up from the bottom of the seat frame 8 5/16 inches so I measured up 8 3/4 inches instead and drilled my 9/32" holes. (this was about as much as I could offset the arm rest support frames higher on the seat frame and still have them conform to the seat frame contour) I bolted everything up as per the instructions in the kit. 

One change I made to add about another 3/4" in arm rest pad height was to remove the 3/8's bolt that serves as the arm rest pad stop on the arm rest frame and shim each arm rest up by inserting two 3/8" flat washers under each bolt and tightening them back down. The arm rests were very solid and strong and did not seem to move around easily with my arm weight on them. 

I am tall with short legs. (i.e. I am 6'2" with a 30" inseam) The arm rests seemed to fit my ergonomics VERY well with the adjustments I made. 

Over all, I give the difficulty of install "2 out of 10 tractors" ;o) and it took me about an hour and a half. I measured and remeasured about 8 times BEFORE I drilled the holes which is what took me so long. Otherwise it would have taken about 20 minutes to install. The arm rests I think look REAL sharp and make a VERY nice addition to my 4410. I give the kit the Tractor Forum "Thumbs UP"! ;o) 

If you decide to install one of these kits and are concerned about the arm rests being too low you might try moving your armrest holes up about 3/4" or try shimming them with a couple of flat washers or both. By the way, the kit I installed was the old style kit which is the second one displayed above. 

When I reinstall the software for my digital camera, I will take some photo's and post them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Next, I will be installing my engine block heater kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

One thing I forgot to mention is that the armrests are black. If you are color coordinated; you will have a problem with color clashing with the John Deere Yellow seat. I can gladly live with it as those armrests are going to make life a lot easier on my bad back.


----------

